# Awesome find on kijiji



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

Check this out, and it was only $20

Mannequin grandeur nature - Montréal objets à vendre - Kijiji Montréal


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Not bad for $20.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

matthewemrich said:


> Check this out, and it was only $20
> 
> 
> Great find matthewemrich, real life like.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow that is an awesome find!!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Not bad at all for $20.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that is a steal for $20.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

it's gone... what was it????


----------

